# Benbo Tripod?



## Valvebounce (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Anyone used a Benbo Tripod, there is one for sale locally that might be toooo cheap to pass up if they are any good! In fact there are two now at pretty good prices if they are good! 
Thanks for any feedback, btw that is Benbo (apparently stands for bent bolt) not Benro which I saw was not too good from recent posts. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2014)

I've never used one. I found one article reviewing them.

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/cameras-and-camcorders/cameras/tripods/benbo-classic-no-1-71996/review


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Thank you, I had read a similar review and am intrigued, but was hoping for someone with hands on over time feedback. I may just have to give it a whirl for either £10 or £40 depending on if they are still available, the adverts rarely get pulled after a sale as they time out after a month! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## mustafa (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a Benbo.............. and a Benro!

Both are fit for purpose, and I would buy again. Ditto for my Manfrottos!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 30, 2014)

Personally, I would not feel comfortable buying any tripod unless I could get my grubby hands on it. Do you know someone who has one or is there a store where you can fondle one?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi AcutancePhotography. 
I hope to visit the seller, try and buy maybe, it is a local free ad site usually has a lot of rubbish on it, currently a Canon ???? Digital camera broken £15 springs to mind! 

Cheers Graham.



AcutancePhotography said:


> Personally, I would not feel comfortable buying any tripod unless I could get my grubby hands on it. Do you know someone who has one or is there a store where you can fondle one?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Mustafa. 
When you say fit for purpose what do you mean? Are they only just good enough for the job, poor quality, have known issues? Could you elaborate a bit please? 

Cheers Graham. 



mustafa said:


> I have a Benbo.............. and a Benro!
> 
> Both are fit for purpose, and I would buy again. Ditto for my Manfrottos!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Just to close the loop so to speak, I missed the £10 one, but I ended up buying the £40 one, well actually the guy selling this one, a Benbo 4 which I concluded was too small also had an original? Kennett of a larger size which seemed to be better quality and condition despite being older! 
I've had a bit of a play with it yesterday, I read a description of wrestling an octopus, a great description until you get a bit acclimatised to the way it works! 

Cheers Graham.


----------

